# How to keep pine floor pale please



## fri (16 Jul 2011)

My priority is to keep my 100 year old pine floorboards as close to their pale sanded colour as possible.

I have tried, on a small area, a water based polyurethane-Rustins satin, which gives the wood a very slightly warmer honey or yellow tint. Someone has suggested Bona might colour it less.

I have had an oil recommended, Blanchon Rough Timber Environment, as being most likely to keep the pine original pale colour and avoid further colouring.
I would really appreciate your advice on how to keep the original paleness (without limewash or staining), and how many coats, whilst providing a reasonably durable finish.

Thanks in advance
Fri


----------



## jasonB (16 Jul 2011)

When I have floors sanded the guy I use uses Bona on pine, usually 3 coats. The first coat will raise the grain a lot so give it at least 12hrs to harden and then go over with mesh, second coat and denib after 1-2 hrs depending on temp and then the final coat.

I always find oild darken the wood more than waterbased.

J


----------



## Woodfinish Man (18 Jul 2011)

Completely agree with Jason, a waterbased lacquer such as Bona Classic or Aquacoat SP is definitely the way ahead. Particularly with Aquacoat SP it will give the same colour effect as you achieve when putting a damp cloth on the bare wood. This will not alter with time unlike the solvent based options.

Hope this helps

Ian


----------



## jasonB (18 Jul 2011)

Ian is that Aquacote any relation to the Aquacote that Barfords used to sell?


----------



## fri (18 Jul 2011)

Thanks for advice so far: another merchant claims the Blanchon oil will not colour the wood. 
Will invest 20 quid and report results


----------



## Jacob (19 Jul 2011)

Either cover them with carpet (or anything) or paint them a pale colour. Nothing else will stop them darkening.


----------



## yetloh (19 Jul 2011)

I agree with Jacob. The relatively small differences in added colour between the finishes mentioned will be nothing compared with the effect of UV over even a relatively short time.

Jim


----------



## fri (20 Jul 2011)

Thanks everyone for taking the time. Very good advice.
Fri


----------

